# Goat sweaters.



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

What do you guys use for baby sweaters, and how do you make them. I have a doe that is gearing up to kid and I bet she will have them Monday when it's like -20 degrees. 

Just this morning she is really loose and swollen on her back end. So maybe she'll have them before Monday, but it's gonna be cold either way!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Extra small dog coats.


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

Cut off the sleeves of adult sweat shirts and make leg holes in them


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

For large breed's like boers, you can definitely use the sweatshirt sleeves. Someone had once mentioned to me you can use sweatpant legs too.
We also have a couple that are 18mo girl fleece sweatshirts, I cut the arms off and use those. If they are too long <for bucklings>, I fold them over and have precut holes in them, I wind some twine in/out of the holes and tie gently in a small bow on the back.









Sweatshirt sleeve









Biggest thing is to make sure it's loose over the umbilical cord, but also make sure boys can't pee on it.


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

I picked up some fleece footed sleepers (size newborn) for $2 (on clearance). I just cut the legs portion off, then sewed some elastic along the portion towards their back legs (not tight, just to keep it from dragging) They are working great for my girls. This photo was just a couple days ago, when they were about 24 hours old. I tried to locate some baby sweaters at thrift stores or on clearance, but no luck. I can't knit either, so thought the fleece would be warm and cozy.


Fleece footed Sleepers modified for kids (goats) by LaurieESW, on Flickr

Good luck with your kids and their sweaters


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

I buy used sweatshirts or jackets then I cut off the sleeves and give the sweater to the momma and i put the sleeves on the babies. Someone suggested sweat pants legs - that's a great idea too !


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

lol that's very cute! Mom and baby match!!!  
The purple sleeve I used was from some old sweatshirts we had that my BIL left here when he moved out of the country and decided he wasn't coming back...nobody could wear them so why not right? Easy, quick fix especially if you have old sweatshirts in the closet that you don't need. 
The one in the pic I made above I cut it out while I was sitting in the stall playing with the babies lol I just held the sweatshirt sleeve up to each baby, so I could figure out where to cut a hole for the legs <I did one big hole for both legs>, then figure out how far I needed to roll it up and poke holes to run the twine through.

Really, it's just whatever you can find, doesn't need to be anything fancy, or too creative. Best if you can use something you have that isn't needed anymore


----------

